# PowerMac (PPC) et Flashplayer 11 c'est possible ;)



## TibomonG4 (13 Mars 2013)

Bonne nouvelle pour ceux qui ont encore des PPC (G3,G4,G5) et qui se désespèrent de ne pouvoir installer la dernière version de FlashPlayer. Voici la manipulation à effectuer en anglais  et la voici en français: 

Vous téléchargez la version du plugin de FlashPlayer11 puis vous fermez vos navigateurs. Ensuite, vous allez dans Bibliothèque/Internet Plug-Ins/ et vous renommez le fichier "Flash Player.plugin" qui s'y trouve, l'auteur de l'article lui donne le nom de "flash player backpup". Puis vous le posez sur le Bureau (pour le retrouver et le remettre en place si jamais il y a un soucis). Vous faites glisser celui téléchargé dans le dossier "Internet Plug-Ins", et vous redémarrez le navigateur. Voilà FlashPlayer 11 installé.

Pour ceux qui ont Tenfourfox. Vous tapez "about:config", sans les guillemets et sans espace, dans la barre du navigateur. Vous cherchez dans la liste "tenfourfox.plugins.enabled" toujours sans guillemets. Vous cliquez sur "False" qui va donc devenir "True" puis vous redémarrez Tenfourfox. Vous tapez "about: plugins", sans les guillemets et sans espace, dans la barre du navigateur et normalement vous devez voir apparaître FlashPlayer en version 11.

Enjoy  :love:


----------



## pascalformac (13 Mars 2013)

testé
bilan provisoire

comme indiqué dans le readme
*il peut etre necessaire de redemarrer le mac

*sur des sites annoncant FP11 necessaire
des fois ca marche , des fois non

sur un site qui hier demandait FP11 
ca passe

sur d'autres ca dépend
fessebouque ( en video dans fessebouque , pas les liens qui menent dehors) rien


 sur pluzz ( site de replay et notoirement mal codé )

la pub gogoule se lance immediatement ( mais elle, elle est sans doute  compatible tous flash)
, mais après ...rien

 Safari par exemple annonce chargement de 28 elements sur 30, puis plus tard de 45 sur 51 et ca monte monte  96 sur 102  etc etc
et  emplacement video reste noir

via FF il peut y avoir aussi des interferences avec flashblock
après avoir validé l'icone centrale lecture de flash , la pub  se lance
puis
 l'option block en "onglet" du champ video clignote 
(et ecran noir, pas de video)


----------



## subsole (13 Mars 2013)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle pour ceux qui ont encore des PPC (G3,G4,G5) et qui se désespèrent de ne pouvoir installer la dernière version de FlashPlayer. Voici la manipulation à effectuer en anglais  et la voici en français:
> 
> Vous téléchargez la version du plugin de FlashPlayer11 puis vous fermez vos navigateurs. Ensuite, vous allez dans Bibliothèque/Internet Plug-Ins/ et vous renommez le fichier "Flash Player.plugin" qui s'y trouve, l'auteur de l'article lui donne le nom de "flash player backpup". Puis vous le posez sur le Bureau (pour le retrouver et le remettre en place si jamais il y a un soucis). Vous faites glisser celui téléchargé dans le dossier "Internet Plug-Ins", et vous redémarrez le navigateur. Voilà FlashPlayer 11 installé.
> 
> ...


Bonjour 
Merci de nous rafraichir la mémoire, mais ça fait des mois/années que je que l'on parle de ce ""hack du plug Flash" sur MacG. 
Sinon, lien que tu donnes ne pointe pas _la vraie Source_, mais chez un type qui semble bien _avoir piqué le truc_ :rateau: :sick: 
 Donc *rendons à Simon Royal  ce qui lui appartient* ====>Hack Allows PowerPC Macs to Access Flash 11 Content


----------



## Invité (13 Mars 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Donc *rendons à Simon Royal  ce qui lui appartient* ====>Hack Allows PowerPC Macs to Access Flash 11 Content



Ouais, merci à lui, ça fait un sacré moment que je fais tourner mes 10.4 de cette manière ! 
Me demande d'ailleurs si j'avais pas fait ça à la suite d'un de tes message


----------



## lappartien (21 Mars 2013)

Tout à fait. Mi ça doit faire presque un an sauf si je me trompe...
Enfin ça fonctionne et c'est royal simon


----------



## Willzigg (22 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

J'utilise TenFourFox 24.2 sur un G5 tournant sous OSX 10.5.8, et j'ai installé le hack de Flash Player 11. 
Cependant, je n'arrive pas à l'activer dans TenFourFox car la ligne "tenfourfox.plugins.enabled" n'apparaît pas dans "about:config". Que faire ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide,
WZ


----------



## pot (24 Décembre 2013)

Willzigg a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'utilise TenFourFox 24.2 sur un G5 tournant sous OSX 10.5.8, et j'ai installé le hack de Flash Player 11.
> Cependant, je n'arrive pas à l'activer dans TenFourFox car la ligne "tenfourfox.plugins.enabled" n'apparaît pas dans "about:config". Que faire ?
> ...


Apparemment il faut prendre une version plus ancienne (et stable) de TenFourFox, la 17 je crois.


----------



## CBi (25 Décembre 2013)

Malheureusement, le plugin proposé, qui fonctionne très bien aussi avec Safari, se fait passer pour Flash 11.1... Et il y a déjà des sites qui réclament la v.11.9...
Quite à fournir une "fausse identité", je ne comprend pas pourquoi le hack ne simule pas Flash 15.1: comme ça on serait tranquille pour un moment. 

En attendant j'ai trouvé une autre parade, un peu fastidieuse mais jouable dans certains cas : le site qui m'embête avec Flash 11.9 (Nikon Image Space) dispose d'un site pour mobiles, sans flash = après vérification de l'adresse sur mon iPad, c'est ce que j'utilise sur mes PPC.


----------



## JPTK (24 Janvier 2014)

pot a dit:


> Apparemment il faut prendre une version plus ancienne (et stable) de TenFourFox, la 17 je crois.



Cool ça marche merci, c'est l'info qu'il me manquait ! 
Me reste plus qu'à trouver pour adblock et pour comment passer Tenfourfox en français 

edit : adblock c'est bon, j'avais pas vu que c'était le même principe d'extensions que firefox.

edit2 : j'ai trouvé le package pour le français, j'ai tout bon now


----------



## Invité (24 Janvier 2014)

CBi a dit:


> En attendant j'ai trouvé une autre parade, un peu fastidieuse mais jouable dans certains cas : le site qui m'embête avec Flash 11.9 (Nikon Image Space) dispose d'un site pour mobiles, sans flash = après vérification de l'adresse sur mon iPad, c'est ce que j'utilise sur mes PPC.



C'est le principe de ClickToFlash (jusqu'à SL) et ClickToPlugIn (à partir de Lion). Indispensables !!!
 aux créateurs :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Janvier 2014)

CBi a dit:


> En attendant j'ai trouvé une autre parade, un peu fastidieuse mais jouable dans certains cas : le site qui m'embête avec Flash 11.9 (Nikon Image Space) dispose d'un site pour mobiles, sans flash = après vérification de l'adresse sur mon iPad, c'est ce que j'utilise sur mes PPC.



Belle parade. Quoi qu'il en soit, c'est là qu'on s'aperçoit du nombre de sites qui s'assoient sur l'accessibilité. Elle fait pourtant partie des fondamentaux. Il y a des claques qui se perdent.


----------



## claude72 (13 Novembre 2014)

Willzigg a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'utilise TenFourFox 24.2 sur un G5 tournant sous OSX 10.5.8, et j'ai installé le hack de Flash Player 11.
> Cependant, je n'arrive pas à l'activer dans TenFourFox car la ligne "tenfourfox.plugins.enabled" n'apparaît pas dans "about:config". Que faire ?


Dans la FAQ de TenFourFox il est expliqué que pour des raisons de sécurité TenFourFox n'accepte pas de plug-ins : donc il n'est pas possible d'avoir FlashPlayer dans TFF.


----------

